# Seerose "versenken"



## sanny (15. Okt. 2008)

(räusper)

  ...mal eine ganz blöde Frage:

Ääh, meine Seerosen gehen nicht unter!  

Habe 3 riesengroße, saumäßig schwere Seerosen -die mir echt Grenzen meiner Leistungs- und Schleppfähigkeit aufgezeigt haben-  in meinem Becken versenkt. (so ganz "brutal" und in einer hau*ruck*Aktion)
Das heißt, so hatte ich das eigentlich geplant.... nun schwimmen sie aber oben drauf!  

Was mach ich nun? Warten, daß sie doch noch absacken? Beschweren und versenken?  

So frieren sie mir doch kaputt, oder?


----------



## robsig12 (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Seerose "versenken"*

Hallo

eine Schnur um die Wurzel, einen Ziegelstein dran, und die Seerose geht nach unten


----------



## Annett (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Seerose "versenken"*

Hallo Sanny,

die Rhizome enthalten Luftkammern und schwimmen dadurch auf.
Ich selbst habe deshalb immer bei neu gepflanzten Seerosen einen schweren, flachen Stein auf die Rhizomenden gelegt.

Wenn Du keinen Topf/Eimer/Kübel verwendest, dann mach es wie Robert schrieb.
Wie tief ist es denn dort? Hoffentlich nicht zu tief.... 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## sanny (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Seerose "versenken"*

Aha, verstehe!

Wirklich erstaunlich, das mit dem Auftrieb!

Bei diesem Gewicht! :shock 

Der Bagger mußte sie rausziehen...

Die Wassertiefe beträgt dort z. Zt. etwa einen Meter, wird aber wieder steigen (der Wasserspiegel).

Die Seerosen sitzen völlig verwildert und verwachsen in solch Plastik-Pflanzkörben (die sie längst gesprengt haben!).
Aber die Reste der Körbe waren nicht raus zu kriegen....als habe ich sie -so wie sie waren- ins Becken plumsen lassen!

Ich hoffe, sie kommen so damit klar, ohne Topf und Lehm..... 

....oder eher nicht?

Man konnte sie halt echt nicht handhaben.... :?


----------



## Brigitte (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Seerose "versenken"*

Hallo Sanny,
was für einen Untergrund hast du in dem Teich in dem du die Seerosen versenk hast und wie gross ist er? Wenn da viel Bodensatz ist werden sie dort einwurzeln und eventuell wuchern, oder wenn sie schon überaltert sind nur viele Blätter machen und wenig blühen. 

Ob man sie im Herbst noch verjüngen kann weiss ich nicht, normalerweise mache ich das im Frühjahr. 

Ich schneide dann die Triebspitze etwa 10 cm lang ab, kappe die Wurzeln auf ca. 5cm und auch alle schon ausgerollten Blätter und setze sie in einen neuen Behälter (keinen Korb sondern einen Mörtelkübel) mit Lehmerde und Sand, den ich mit grobem Kies abdecke. Die Triebspitze bleibt dabei frei. Den ganzen Rest werfe ich auf den Kompost oder verschenke die restlichen Triebspitzen an Freunde. Das ganze hat den Vorteil, dass die Pflanzen so wieder schöner und üppiger blühen, und man sie nach einigen Jahren, wenn sie wieder zu gross geworden sind einigermassen ohne Rückenschaden aus dem Teich zerren kann um sie wieder zu verjüngen. Im Prinzip wie bei den Stauden, die man ja auch alle paar Jahre teilt.

Liebe Grüsse Brigitte


----------



## sanny (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Seerose "versenken"*

Das Becken ist 15 m lang, 10 m breit und z.Zt. -mit abgesenktem Wasserstand- etwa Wassertiefe 1 Meter.

Am Boden ist eine ca 10-15 cm tiefe "irgendwas-Schicht", also kein Schlamm oder so, sondern eher von lockerer, leicht aufwirbelnder Konsestenz.

Ich fürchte, die wird der Seerose nicht ganz reichen!?!

Verjüngen? Wieder rausziehen?    Ich war schon froh, sie irgendwie bewegt zu bekommen... ich konnte nicht mal erkennen, wo oben und unten und vorne und hinten ist!  

Die "Seerosen-Brocken" waren ca. 1x 1mx1m, 1x 2mx1,50m und 1x 1,50m ... :shock


----------



## Brigitte (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Seerose "versenken"*

Hallo Sanny,

da das Becken so gross ist, können sich die Seerosen ordentlich ausbreiten, das am Boden ist einfach verrottetes Grünzeug und was so aus der Luft ins Teichwasser kommt. Normalerweise genügt ihnen das zum wachsen, aber ob sie dann auch blühen weiss ich nicht. 
Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg!
Gruss Brigitte


----------



## sanny (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Seerose "versenken"*



> Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg!


Dankeschöööööön!  

Nun, dann lasse ich mich mal überraschen, wie sie sich machen!

Nachdem wir sie abgesenkt haben.... bin gerade am basteln......




(irgendwie war´s gerade schneller weg, als es sollte...)


----------

